# Free Wine Label template



## MuscadinesAndMore (Nov 26, 2014)

I just bottled 5 gal. of Seible and some how lost my label template.
Does any one know where I can get a free template to my own labels?
Thanks,

Hans


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2014)

Avery.com.


----------



## corinth (Dec 5, 2014)

*labels*

Hi there,
I use avery and save it on their website.
*the below is their item 22809= 30 lables*
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Search/?dimsearch=true&N=0&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=0&Nr=AND%28SITESCHANNELS%3AAvery.com%29&msearch=true&Ntt=22809&GO3.x=11&GO3.y=18
*The other is 22826: these ARE LARGER*
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Se...TESCHANNELS:Avery.com)&msearch=true&Ntt=22826

Also, can buy them at amazon for about $9.00 prime.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IMARK8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can also import pictures from your computer

Hope this helps
Corinth.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 5, 2014)

I use Avery but print to regular ink jet paper, fix with clear acrylic spray, cut out and apply with glue..


----------



## beano (Dec 5, 2014)

bkisel said:


> I use Avery but print to regular ink jet paper, fix with clear acrylic spray, cut out and apply with glue..



Thats what I do if it's going out of the house. Blue painters tape and a sharpie otherwise. Low brow I know, but....works for me.

I have also printed out mini labels to affixe (spelling?) to the bottom of the bottle with scotch tape. Year, month, flavor, and ABV in about a six font.
It's amazing what you can do with font size (magnifing glass)!

Beano Joe


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 5, 2014)

bkisel said:


> I use Avery but print to regular ink jet paper, fix with clear acrylic spray, cut out and apply with glue..



I did just that with some beer labels and that will be my future method. However, I did not use acrylic spray so I will probably have a moisture problem. What kind of spay do you use. Would hair spray work


----------



## bkisel (Dec 6, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I did just that with some beer labels and that will be my future method. However, I did not use acrylic spray so I will probably have a moisture problem. What kind of spay do you use. Would hair spray work



I've read that some hair sprays will work because they contain a clear lacquer. Haven't tried it myself. I would stay away from the art store fixers simply because of the cost.

Fixing will not make the label waterproof but doe's help some with moisture/sweating not allowing the ink to run. I think the bigger deal is that it makes the label less ink jet paper looking. 

I believe you can get the acrylic in gloss, matt and flat finish. Try all three and see which finish you like best.


----------



## winesilly (Jan 2, 2015)

corinth said:


> Hi there,
> I use avery and save it on their website.
> *the below is their item 22809= 30 lables*
> http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Search/?dimsearch=true&N=0&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=0&Nr=AND%28SITESCHANNELS%3AAvery.com%29&msearch=true&Ntt=22809&GO3.x=11&GO3.y=18
> ...



How easy do they come off when needed.


----------



## corinth (Jan 2, 2015)

pretty easy
just run the bottle under hot water and they peel off.

corinth


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 11, 2015)

> Blue painters tape and a sharpie otherwise. Low brow I know, but....works for me.



I'm lucky Manthing is a graphic artist. He loves making labels. That's the only reason any of mine are labeled. If it were up to me, it would be tape and a sharpie all the way.


----------

